# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Баскетбол

## Akasey

Есть ли среди вас рослые парни с атлетичным телосложением? или просто люди которые с симпатией относятся к этому виду спорта? тогда вам сюда!!!

----------


## Akasey

*Женская сборная по баскетболу выиграла первый матч на международном турнире в Турции*


С 22 по 24 мая женская сборная по баскетболу сыграет на междунароном турнире в Стамбуле. Первый матч белорусские баскетболистки завершили трудной победой с перевесом всего в одно очко над соперницами из Испании 59:58. Оставшиеся 2 игры "буяльские девчата" проведут с Турцией и Польшей.


ПРЕССБОЛ

----------


## MOHAPX

А вот на олимпиаде наши девушки класно выступили, первый раз попали и сразу в четвертьфинал, молодцы. Будем надеяцца что и дальше будет чем гордиться (например мужской сборной). 

Сам к баскетболу отношусь положительно, люблю поиграть, неплохо играю в нападении.

----------


## Akasey

я тоже любил поиграть, правда это в школе ещё было

кстати, наши женщины вышли в четвертьфинал!!!!!

вчера 16 июня в заключительном матче квалификационного раунда в группе «F» сборная Беларуси обыграла команду Турции со счетом 86:70 и заняла в группе третье место. В четвертьфинале подопечные Анатолия Буяльского 17 июня (сегодня) встретятся с командой Словакии. Предлагаю сделать ставки в Букмекерской конторе

----------


## Пацаваца

Наши победили 70:68!Теперь мы в полуфинале!

----------


## Akasey

Хренасе наших прёт, я рад за белорусский (женский) баскетбол!!!!!!!!

----------


## Demention

Как-то раньше играла в баскетбол, сейчас редко. Да и то под настроение с друзьями. За неимением лучшего, так сказать.

----------


## Sanych

Я только во время учёбы играл. Теперь не играю уже давно в баскетбол. На улицах площадок то не особо хороших, да и плохиз то же

----------


## Вредный

Играл! Играю! И буду играть! Надеюсь и дети мои будут играть! ))))))))

----------


## Sveta-T

А я хочу поделиться контактами компании, которая занимается производством спортивной формы для разных видов спорта, для взрослых и детей - Сафари Сити Стиль. Сами заказывали там [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] для ребенка, остались очень довольны, качество и дизайн супер.

----------

